# SCCA Solo II NE Divisional at FedEx Field July 30-31 - Registration opens TONIGHT!



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Registration opens tonight at 8pm (EDT) for the Ron Katona Memorial Autocross Northeast Divisional to be held at FedEx Field in Landover, MD the weekend of July 30.

Sketchy details are available at http://solo.wdcr-scca.org

Details regarding registration, which will be handled through DLBRacing are available here.

Our regular local events fill up to their cap (near 250 drivers) in minutes. The locals probably won't fill it up quite that quickly with a 350 driver cap and the increased time committment for a multi-day event, but if you're interested in participating, it might not be a bad idea to create an account at DLBRacing before 8pm tonight to cut down on the time it will take to register.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I guess this means that series registrants aren't automatically registered?

Got to be ready at 5PM (CA time)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> I guess this means that series registrants aren't automatically registered?


Correct



> Got to be ready at 5PM (CA time)


Are you back in town this weekend? We might need to use the garage after all. :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

bump


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Is there an easy way to see the entry list without jumping through all the hoops it takes to get registered?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.dlbracing.com/Clubs/drivers.aspx?EventID=1705

Alex


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Andy said:


> Is there an easy way to see the entry list without jumping through all the hoops it takes to get registered?


 have fun figuing out some of the nicknames :eeps:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I would have said, just click on the entrants list icon. 

And I now have the Team info.


----------

